# Probleme mit RichFaces



## Bee (6. Dez 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein Webprojekt mit Spring, JSF und RichFaces in einem Tomcat erstellen. Das Projekt funktioniert auch soweit ordnungsgemäß (ohne RichFaces) jedoch bekomme ich nach dem einbinden der Richfaces-Libraries und dazugehöriger Eintragungen in der web.xml immer eine Exception beim starten des Tomcat und ich weiß nicht woran das liegt bzw. ist mir die Fehlermeldung unklar...

Könnt ihr mir hierzu Hilfe leisten???

Zu den techn. Daten:
Springframework 3.0.0
JSF 2.0
Richfaces 3.3.2 (auch mit Richfaces 3.3.1 funktioniert es nicht)
Tomcat 6.0
Eclipse Build id: 20090621-0832

Anbei noch der Inhalt meiner web.xml:
[XML]
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<web-app version="2.5" xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee"
 xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_2_5.xsd">
 <display-name>PPSWEB</display-name>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>contextConfigLocation</param-name>
  <param-value>/WEB-INF/spring-config/main.xml</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>javax.faces.DEFAULT_SUFFIX</param-name>
  <param-value>.xhtml</param-value>
 </context-param> 
 <!-- In welchen Abstaenden prueft der Compiler bzgl. Aenderungen: Einheit = Sekunden, default = 2 -->
 <context-param>
  <param-name>javax.faces.REFRESH_PERIOD</param-name>
  <param-value>2</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <!-- Welche Dateien werden vom Facelet-Compiler uebersetzt? default = alle -->
 <context-param>
  <param-name>javax.faces.FACELETS_VIEW_MAPPINGS</param-name>
  <param-value>*.xhtml</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>javax.faces.FACELETS_SKIP_COMMENTS</param-name>
  <param-value>true</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>javax.faces.PROJECT_STAGE</param-name>
  <param-value>Development</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>com.sun.faces.validateXml</param-name>
  <param-value>true</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>com.sun.faces.verifyObjects</param-name>
  <param-value>false</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>com.sun.faces.forceLoadConfiguration</param-name>
  <param-value>true</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>com.sun.faces.displayConfiguration</param-name>
  <param-value>true</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>com.sun.faces.compressJavaScript</param-name>
  <param-value>false</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>com.sun.faces.enableHtmlTagLibValidator</param-name>
  <param-value>true</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>com.sun.faces.enableLazyBeanValidation</param-name>
  <param-value>false</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>com.sun.faces.developmentMode</param-name>
  <param-value>true</param-value>
 </context-param>
 <context-param>
  <param-name>com.sun.faces.resourceUpdateCheckPeriod</param-name>
  <param-value>1</param-value>
 </context-param>

<context-param>
  <param-name>org.ajax4jsf.VIEW_HANDLERS</param-name>
  <param-value>com.sun.facelets.FaceletViewHandler</param-value>
</context-param>
<filter>
  <display-name>jsfServlet</display-name>
  <filter-name>richfaces</filter-name>
  <filter-class>org.ajax4jsf.Filter</filter-class>
</filter>
<filter-mapping>
  <filter-name>richfaces</filter-name>
  <servlet-name>jsfServlet</servlet-name>
  <dispatcher>REQUEST</dispatcher>
  <dispatcher>FORWARD</dispatcher>
  <dispatcher>INCLUDE</dispatcher>
</filter-mapping>

 <listener>
  <listener-class>org.springframework.web.context.ContextLoaderListener</listener-class>
 </listener>
 <listener>
  <listener-class>org.springframework.web.context.request.RequestContextListener</listener-class>
 </listener>
 <servlet>
  <servlet-name>jsfServlet</servlet-name>
  <servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
  <load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
 </servlet>
 <servlet-mapping>
  <servlet-name>jsfServlet</servlet-name>
  <url-pattern>/faces/*</url-pattern>
 </servlet-mapping>
 <session-config>
  <session-timeout>15</session-timeout>
 </session-config>
 <!-- D e f a u l t   S e i t e n ======================== -->
 <welcome-file-list>
  <welcome-file>faces/index.xhtml</welcome-file>
 </welcome-file-list>
</web-app>
[/XML]

Und noch ein Screenshot meiner Libraries im lib-Ordner:






Und hier Konsolenausgabe beim start des Tomcat:
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar und hoffe, dass ich euch alle relevanten Infos gepostet habe!


----------



## Bee (6. Dez 2009)

Sorry, und nochmal die datei für den inhalt des lib-ordners:
RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting


----------



## blackfeet (6. Dez 2009)

Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass Richfaces 3.3.2 zusammen mit JSF 2.0 funktioniert.
Richfaces 4 wird vollen Support für JSF 2.0 haben, 3.3.X läuft so weit ich weiß weiterhin nur mit JSF 1.2.


----------

